# New Game Cam Pictures



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you guys might like to see what is coming to a couple of the game feeders on our place in Central Texas. ET

http://www.wildedtx.blogspot.com/2013/02/wildlife-feeders-important-in-drought.html


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice pics
Them rabbits look fairly big,do you hunt them?
I would be,I love me some fried and roasted rabbit.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are Texas Jack rabbits and are not good eating. The cottontails we eat. The place was hunted out two years ago so were are not trapping and only taking pictures when when we call it this year to let everything build back up. I only shoot the coyotes right now. ET


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those raccoons are get'in pretty fat on that feed.lol.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Ed, long time no hear.

:hunter:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing" WE "------enjoyed the pic's-------Heard Texas is getting snow today--enjoy the white stuff--------------------------sb*


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

50 mph winds here today in Central Texas. No snow or rain here. There are four less raccoons today, corn is getting too high to keep feeding the raccoons..

Hello back atcha bar-d my friend. ET


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pictures Ed, good to see you back around!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------

